
Things Sure Are Quiet At MySpace News - Sam_Odio
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/05/14/things-sure-are-quiet-at-myspace-news/
======
Sam_Odio
Interesting contrast to News.YC.

Honestly, you would think they would have at least two users: the guy who
created the project & Tom. One of them needs to start spamming the site to
make it seem alive.

